# [Debian 5] - PureFTP Problem / Frage



## WolfCG (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Gemäss HowTo habe ich zum Server auch Pure-FTP installiert.
Jetzt wollte ich aber wissen wie ich nun zb. mit Filezilla per FTP auf meinen Server zugreifen kann?

Ich möchte kein Unterverzeichnis als user sondern ins Hauptverzeichnis /var/www gelangen über FTP und einen Login. Wenn ich ftp://scvserv.homedns.org eingebe verlangt der ein Username und ein Passwort, jedoch welches?? Ich habe nirgends etwas konfiguriert? 

Standartlogins? Und wenn ja, wo und wie kann man die ändern?

lg
Wolf


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2010)

Ist das ein ISPConfig Server? Wenn ja, dann:

Legst Du in ISPConfig einen neuen FTP user für die Webseite an und loggst Dich dann mit den Zugangsdaten die du neu angelegt hast per FTP ein.



> Ich möchte kein Unterverzeichnis als user sondern ins Hauptverzeichnis  /var/www gelangen über FTP und einen Login.


Das macht auf einem ISPConfig System keinen Sinn, Du könntest mit diesem Login sowieso keine Dateien hochladen, da jede Webseite ihren eigenen User hat.


----------



## WolfCG (30. Mai 2010)

Hm ja danke, okay.. dass jede Webseite seinen eigenen User hat ist auch so korrekt, da unsere Mitglieder auf Anfrage eine eigene Homepage bekommen. 

Allerdings möchten wir vom Vorstand aber unsere eigene Webseite, welche die Hauptseite ist, also dort wi unsere HP ist sowie auch ISPConfig drau ist, verwalten und per FTP von Aussen Daten hochladen können. Und damit eben ins /var/www Verzeichnis. 

Ich konnte mich jetzt zumindest einloggen mit den Logindaten vom Debian-System selbst, sehe aber ein DirectoryListing mit Desktop?? Zum Glück hab ich dort eine Verknüpfung auf www und somit kann ich mich dann ins Verzeichnis schalten und Daten hochladen. 

Müsste aber eigentlich auch anders, auf normale weise gehen?
oder muss ich den Benutzerlogin vom System nehmen?

Gruss
Wolf


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2010)

> Allerdings möchten wir vom Vorstand aber unsere eigene Webseite, welche  die Hauptseite ist, also dort wi unsere HP ist sowie auch ISPConfig drau  ist, verwalten und per FTP von Aussen Daten hochladen können. Und damit  eben ins /var/www Verzeichnis.


Es sollte grundsätzlich keine website direkt im /var/www liegen. Leg eune neue webseite für eure eigene website in ispconfig an und kopier die Daten da rein.


----------



## WolfCG (30. Mai 2010)

Ok. Dann müsste ich aber die Domain www.scvschweiz.ch auf 91.190.28.145/usr/clientname/.. weiterleiten??


----------



## Till (30. Mai 2010)

Nein, Du legst sie an wie jede andere webseite auch. Also, neue webseite und in das Domain feld "scvschweiz.ch" eingeben und auto subdomain "www" aktivieren.


----------



## WolfCG (30. Mai 2010)

Okay alles klar. Habe ich jetzt noch nicht gemacht, hab aber grad nen kleineres Problemchen:

www.scvschweiz.ch funktioniert weiterhin noch nicht.

Habe mir aber eine neue Domain registriert die www.scvswitzerland.ch lautet und umgeleitet auf meine IP. Es funktioniert!

http://www.scvswitzerland.ch geht. Sowie auch http://scvserv.homedns.org

Nur was ich NICHT verstehe ist, warum funktioniert http://scvserv.homedns.org/scvwt/ und unter www.scvswitzerland.ch kommt dass er den Ordner scvwt nicht findet?? Obwohl die Index.html werden bei beiden Domains angezeigt?? 

Scvswitzerland.ch wird lediglich auf scvserv.homedns.org umgeleitet.

Gruss
Wolf


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. Mai 2010)

> Scvswitzerland.ch wird lediglich auf scvserv.homedns.org umgeleitet.




```
dig Scvswitzerland.ch
; <<>> DiG 9.5.1-P3 <<>> Scvswitzerland.ch
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 26526
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 2, ADDITIONAL: 2

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;Scvswitzerland.ch.             IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
Scvswitzerland.ch.      14400   IN      A       194.150.249.133

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
Scvswitzerland.ch.      86400   IN      NS      ns59.tophost.ch.
Scvswitzerland.ch.      86400   IN      NS      ns60.tophost.ch.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns59.tophost.ch.        11774   IN      A       194.150.248.168
ns60.tophost.ch.        11774   IN      A       194.150.249.168

;; Query time: 22 msec
;; SERVER: 84.201.0.34#53(84.201.0.34)
;; WHEN: Mon May 31 00:51:07 2010
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 129
```


```
dig scvserv.homedns.org

; <<>> DiG 9.5.1-P3 <<>> scvserv.homedns.org
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 61034
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 5, ADDITIONAL: 3

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;scvserv.homedns.org.           IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
scvserv.homedns.org.    60      IN      A       91.190.28.145

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
homedns.org.            86400   IN      NS      ns5.dyndns.org.
homedns.org.            86400   IN      NS      ns2.dyndns.org.
homedns.org.            86400   IN      NS      ns1.dyndns.org.
homedns.org.            86400   IN      NS      ns4.dyndns.org.
homedns.org.            86400   IN      NS      ns3.dyndns.org.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns2.dyndns.org.         39425   IN      A       204.13.249.75
ns3.dyndns.org.         39425   IN      A       208.78.69.75
ns5.dyndns.org.         39425   IN      A       203.62.195.75

;; Query time: 30 msec
;; SERVER: 84.201.0.34#53(84.201.0.34)
;; WHEN: Mon May 31 00:52:17 2010
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 198
```
So wie man hier sehen kann sind hier schonmal zwei IP Addys im Spiel... was mich nun zur Frage der Art der Weiterleitung bringt.
Also wie genau leitest du weiter.
Ach und durch das Registrieren einer weiteren Domain gehst du dem / deinem Hauptproblem nicht aus dem Weg

-> 

Ich glaube die Gesamtlösung all deiner Probleme hier im Forum liegt darin, das du dich ein bissl mit DNS / Weiterleitungen / CNAME / A Records / MX / vhosts beim Apachen und solchen Dingen etwas beschäftigst. 

Dann wird das.

Gruß Sven


----------

